# 3-series hardtop owners questions



## damills (Nov 6, 2002)

Any pics of 325/330 cic's with hardtops?
Any pics on interior with hardtop? 
How hard is it to attached, how does it attach?
Does it takes 2 people to attach?
Does it come with a stand to mount when not in use?

I have an 04 330cic on order with a hardtop


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

damills said:


> Any pics of 325/330 cic's with hardtops?
> Any pics on interior with hardtop?
> How hard is it to attached, how does it attach?
> Does it takes 2 people to attach?
> ...


Johnlew has one...Private message him so he takes note.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Two needed to put on and off. Must buy storage appliance unless you order aftermarket from BMW and use the crate bracket. Very nice, you can't go wrong.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

.


----------



## damills (Nov 6, 2002)

which to you suggest for storage, how much?

who sales aftermarket

one other, how long does it take to get the top up and down, do you have to manually latch it? I have a Z4, I like the 10sec top

any pics of interior, whats hardtop lined with, does it rattle, pretty quiet?? any info you can give me

Thanks for the help, my car just went to 150 status today, Ill have it in another month or so


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

damills said:


> which to you suggest for storage, how much?
> 
> who sales aftermarket
> 
> ...


I like my wall storage, but BMW makes a rolling rack. Check BMW accessories.

Order top aftermarket from dealer if not OEM, about $2295??.

My top takes about 25 secs, up or down, fully automatic. The hardtop has four manual latches.


----------



## damills (Nov 6, 2002)

Is it pretty quiet? Does it make alot of squeeky noises??

Im still a little confused, your saying order the top from an aftermarket. Im ordering it with the car. Is your top aftermarket, how much would an aftermarket top cost.

I may go for the rolling rack, does the accessory catalog sell a wall mounted rack as well

Do I need to by an install kit as well, or since its coming from the factory, will it already have the kit??

Sorry about all the question. I hope I like the hardtop


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

damills said:


> Is it pretty quiet? Does it make alot of squeeky noises??
> 
> Im still a little confused, your saying order the top from an aftermarket. Im ordering it with the car. Is your top aftermarket, how much would an aftermarket top cost.
> 
> ...


Quieter than the ragtop, very nice and coupelike. No noises, none with ragtop either.

I bought the top after I owned the car, from a BMW dealer. I used the wrong term, aftermarket, meaning after the car was purchased. My top is BMW OEM, just bought later with the install kit. It was about $2800, I think, all said and done, top, kit and install.

No wall mount top rack as an accessory. It's the bracket used in crating for shipping the top. Maybe your dealer will run across one from a customer who doesn't want it.

You will not need the install kit. It's on the car when ordered with the car.

You'll love the top.


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

johnlew said:


> I bought the top after I owned the car, from a BMW dealer. I used the wrong term, aftermarket, meaning after the car was purchased. My top is BMW OEM, just bought later with the install kit. It was about $2800, I think, all said and done, top, kit and install.


John -- so if you buy aftermarket (which I may do) from BMW, it costs $2300 for the top plus $500 for the install kit and installation of that kit?


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Tanning machine said:


> John -- so if you buy aftermarket (which I may do) from BMW, it costs $2300 for the top plus $500 for the install kit and installation of that kit?


I don't have access to the numbers right now, but that's about right. $2295 for the top, $325 for the kit and $175 to install, if I'm at all recalling it correctly. Just give your dealer service dept. a call and they'll give you all the numbers.


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

Johnlew,

Thanks for all the H-top info, I too am considering the purchase, I thought I would wait and see what I thought of the rag-top etc..

I do think the hardtop itself is a very nice looking addition, very natural lines that match the car, just not sure about the $$$$ vs. need quite yet.

Much appreciated !!!


----------



## CascadeTelcom (Aug 7, 2002)

*Hardtop*



flashinthepan said:


> Johnlew,
> 
> Thanks for all the H-top info, I too am considering the purchase, I thought I would wait and see what I thought of the rag-top etc..
> 
> ...


Flashinthepan:
I have a 2002 cic with a factory installed hardtop and roll around cart if you want to take a look. I am in Portland, my email address is listed in my profile.


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

Cascadetelcom,

Thanks a ton !!

I am supossed to get the vehicle appx 1st week of Sept....cant wait..I'll keep in touch. Intitially I had the top on order than...teetered a bit, than said I will order it after I am certain....lol....Its never easy trying to figure out the options you want/need. Rasmussen BMW, they have been very good so far.

And here we are in the rainiest state of em all...lol, but I wanted a convert.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Here's a picture of the bracket on the wall and the cover I made to protect the top, before I fixed up the garage, of course.


----------



## damills (Nov 6, 2002)

Thanks everyone, I believe Im really going to like the hardtop. I like the "coupe like" feel. Production date is 9/5/03. My specs are:

04 330cic, Silver Gray, Black Leather
Step, SP, PP (w/option 426 alum trim) NAV, Heated Seats, 18" style 71 wheels, Hardtop.

Here is a pic, Cutter had one just like (ie. color, wheel combo)










Thanks again everyone


----------



## CascadeTelcom (Aug 7, 2002)

*Rasmussen BMW*



flashinthepan said:


> Cascadetelcom,
> 
> Thanks a ton !!
> 
> ...


Attempt to get Tony Sneath assigned as your Service Advisor, he has performed in the 150% range since I have been dealing with Rasmussen. He listens and finalizes problems the first time around. :thumbup:


----------



## Dincic (Jul 27, 2002)

If you have space in the garage my suggestion is the hoist. One person remove and install and it stores out of the way.


----------



## damills (Nov 6, 2002)

I have space in the garage, how much clearance do you need?

Do you have the hoist? Nice looking car, anymore pics??


----------



## Dincic (Jul 27, 2002)

My garage is around 9-10'. I have a BMW hoist frame, and used my own rigging, which is easy to do. I can install or remove in about 3 minutes by myself. If you have any other questions or are looking for some other pics let me know.


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

Dincic,

Nice looking ride !! and I like the handy work on the hoist...I have a garage stall just aching for the same set-up.

Did you find the hard-top quieter on the highway ?, if so by very much ? I do like the "coupe look" it gives, the best of both worlds.

Thanks !!


----------

